# UH-OH Canning Question



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

I think I've messed up!!!

The last batch of Salsa I canned I think I only processed 10 minutes instead of 40 mins.

Do I have any options other than throwing it out? The Jars did seal perfectly. I don't want to risk anything but hate to be to cautious since some recipes I've seen call for 10 minute water bathes.

I didn't know if I could open them and reprocess after another boiling bath for 10 minutes.

Thanks for any help!!!


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

How long ago? Hours? Weeks?


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

Caribou said:


> How long ago? Hours? Weeks?


if it is less than a day you may re- process it remember to let the pot boil
to full rolling before starting your minute count.

Tomatoes are pretty acidic and if any sealed or did all seal???
with non acidic foods they should be processed immediately


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I just made 4 pints of salsa and processed it for 5 minutes; just long enough to seal for the fridge.
If I was storing long term, I would have only processed 10-15 minutes anyhow.
If a day, re-process. If a month, uh--oh!! Not good.

If re-processing, I'd discard the used lids and start with new lids.


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

I processed them last Sunday =( 

They all did seal =)


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

razorback said:


> I processed them last Sunday =(
> 
> They all did seal =)


I'd stick those babies back in the water bath and boil as long as you need to.
They'll be fine as long as the jars were in a cool place since Monday morning.


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

They where in the coldest room of the house =D

I did make them so I would pay extra attention when I opend them.

Thank You for the help!!!


----------

